# Jak montować CD / DVD pod Gentoo?

## Xywa

Witam,

Mam banalne: Jak montować teraz CD / DVD pod Gentoo?

Od 10 lat jakoś sobie z tym radziłem, z tym że od roku nie używałem żadnego CD/DVD. Nie wiem czy nie zmieniło, ale dziś włożyłem jedną płytę nagraną pod K3B płytę CD i 'unkown filesystem' potem spróbowałm płytę DVD i mam

```
# mount /mnt/cdrom/

mount: unknown filesystem type 'udf'

```

Moje /etc/fstab dla CD, które działało przez ostatnie lata:

```
/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

```

----------

## SlashBeast

wrzuc w kernel obsluge udf (dvd) i uzywaj mount/pmount.

----------

